# Fyi: Pakistan nadra marriage certificate



## pollygoh2002

Thank you to the organisers of this website. 

Without feedback like this, it is like sitting in a dark, black room with no communication for 12 months plus.

I am an Australian citizen, married to a Pakistani. We have been waiting for our 309 spouse visa for over 10 months. 

DIBP has requested a copy of our NADRA marriage certificate.

After spending 13 months in an unsuccessful attempt to get our NADRA marriage certificate, I decided to post this information which is from the Pakistan Consulate in Australia. 

This is for the information of Muslim couples (Australian to Pakistani or vice-versa) who marry in Pakistan:
Once your marriage is registered with the union council, Pakistani husband or wife has to apply for new CNIC (Computerized ID card) with his/her marital status changed and submitting the copy of Nikkah form and union council registration. Once he/she gets the new CNIC with changed marital status he/she then can apply with NADRA for family tree. NADRA does not register Nikkah but can issue family tree, in which you both are shown as husband and wife.

I hope this helps some perplexed couples in the same situation as we were.


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> Thank you to the organisers of this website.
> 
> Without feedback like this, it is like sitting in a dark, black room with no communication for 12 months plus.
> 
> I am an Australian citizen, married to a Pakistani. We have been waiting for our 309 spouse visa for over 10 months.
> 
> DIBP has requested a copy of our NADRA marriage certificate.
> 
> After spending 13 months in an unsuccessful attempt to get our NADRA marriage certificate, I decided to post this information which is from the Pakistan Consulate in Australia.
> 
> This is for the information of Muslim couples (Australian to Pakistani or vice-versa) who marry in Pakistan:
> Once your marriage is registered with the union council, Pakistani husband or wife has to apply for new CNIC (Computerized ID card) with his/her marital status changed and submitting the copy of Nikkah form and union council registration. Once he/she gets the new CNIC with changed marital status he/she then can apply with NADRA for family tree. NADRA does not register Nikkah but can issue family tree, in which you both are shown as husband and wife.
> 
> I hope this helps some perplexed couples in the same situation as we were.


Why did you have unsuccessful attempts to get a Nadra Certificate? It took me less than 24 hours and I got mine. I'm not trying to be modest but honestly speaking, you should be able to get one from your union council. Procedure is very straight forward.

Go in > Get a form > fill it out with your and partners details > get your Nikkah Nama photocopied > attach with it > go back > submit it > go there again the next day > You'll get it.


----------



## pollygoh2002

The Secretary at our Union Council has refused to register our marriage because I am a foreigner.
The only way we can get it now is to take the Secretary to court, i.e. force him to register our marriage.


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> The Secretary at our Union Council has refused to register our marriage because I am a foreigner.
> The only way we can get it now is to take the Secretary to court, i.e. force him to register our marriage.


Honestly speaking, that's so strange. I didn't even go to my own union council. I went to another union council because I couldn't find the one in my area. They just did what I've already told you. It just mesmerizes me when people are stuck for something they shouldn't have to suffer. Everything there is just corrupt. Bribe is the only thing coming to my mind after your sad story. Less than 1 day as compared to 14 months. I just can not digest.


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> We applied April 2013. All paperwork was accepted, medicals done in June 2013 and cleared, police clearance certificates all good.


When was the first time your CO contacted you? and what did he ask? Either way, it's been a year now. I guess your wait time should be over soon and you should be expecting to see a grant letter any day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## boycot123

Man, just talk here ..... I don't wanna go through all different threads to find you. It's better we talk here ....  


pollygoh2002 said:


> Yes, I agree with you, it is a load of crap. But unless the secretary registers the marriage, there is nothing we can do.
> I have contacted the Deputy High Commissioner in Australia and she says we are on the wrong track, that the certificate we should be looking for is the family registration certificate. Do you know of this? What is your certificate called? Is it a marriage certificate, or a family registration certificate?


It is called Marriage Registration Certificate. It is like an official Nadra Certificate. Everything is mentioned there. Date of marriage, your name, your partner's name, her and your father's name, DOB and NIC details. It's just a complete certificate and you wouldn't need anything after that I believe as it's all inclusive.


----------



## pollygoh2002

Ok, I'm here. I see, it is called a Marriage Registration Certificate. We didn't have any choice about which UC we could go to. My hubby comes from NWFP, so nearest village.


----------



## pollygoh2002

We both had personal interviews, each on different days. My hubby was interviewed at end of March 2014 and I was interviewed first week in April 2014. We have sent the information about the problem to get a marriage certificate to DIBP and hope they will accept that.


----------



## Confused2

pollygoh2002 ,it seems like u have exhausted all venues and tried your best to get the marriage certificate. Now only thing i think left is write a statement from both u and ur hubby that U have exhausted all venues and you have contacted ( list of people at NADRA office) and your couldn't get the certificate because of ( this ….. Reason) 
and theres noting you can do about it.send it to your CO and request for a waiver.i already ave told u before a friend of mine did same and their waiver was accepted and visa was granted a month after their request of waiver.I hope this info helps.Good luck!


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> Ok, I'm here. I see, it is called a Marriage Registration Certificate. We didn't have any choice about which UC we could go to. My hubby comes from NWFP, so nearest village.


I honestly don't know what to suggest  It's just a miserable situation.



pollygoh2002 said:


> We both had personal interviews, each on different days. My hubby was interviewed at end of March 2014 and I was interviewed first week in April 2014. We have sent the information about the problem to get a marriage certificate to DIBP and hope they will accept that.


Personal Interviews! Gosh, I thought they were a thing of past. What questions did they ask you? I'm not trying to be personal here but just a general idea of what they asked from you and your hubby? Very much interested in your next reply.


----------



## boycot123

Confused2 said:


> pollygoh2002 ,it seems like u have exhausted all venues and tried your best to get the marriage certificate. Now only thing i think left is write a statement from both u and ur hubby that U have exhausted all venues and you have contacted ( list of people at NADRA office) and your couldn't get the certificate because of ( this &#8230;.. Reason)
> and theres noting you can do about it.send it to your CO and request for a waiver.i already ave told u before a friend of mine did same and their waiver was accepted and visa was granted a month after their request of waiver.I hope this info helps.Good luck!


Not all the cases are same Confused2. It depends on the CO. In the past, I've seen one advise doesn't work for everyone. So, expect the unexpected too and the rest I agree with you about sending a letter, I must say, a detailed letter to explain the situation.


----------



## pollygoh2002

Thanks Confused, yes we have done that last May 2013 and they seemed to lose the statement so we sent it again a month ago.


----------



## pollygoh2002

Yes our statement/letter was two pages long. It had to be that long to explain all the trouble we went to, to try to get the marriage certificate, like going to civil court twice - just part of the runaround we were put through.
I will send you some details of the interview questions later.


----------



## Confused2

pollygoh2002 said:


> Thanks Confused, yes we have done that last May 2013 and they seemed to lose the statement so we sent it again a month ago.


Thats good.means your visa be granted soon.


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> Yes our statement/letter was two pages long. It had to be that long to explain all the trouble we went to, to try to get the marriage certificate, like going to civil court twice - just part of the runaround we were put through.
> I will send you some details of the interview questions later.


Click here to see what you haven't got as yet  That might tell you exactly how it looks. I especially created it for you to help you out. That's the extent of what I could do to the best of my ability. Save the file on your PC/Mac and view it.


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> I will send you some details of the interview questions later.


Check the link in my earlier post above. It might give you a better idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## pollygoh2002

Thanks boycot123, you are very kind. I can see now that it is called "Marriage Registration Certificate". That helps us a lot to know what we are searching for.

Our interviews were very long. Hubby's was 2 hours, and mine was 1-1/2 hours. Questions were fairly general. Like this:
1) How did you meet?
2) How did you get along with husband's family in the village, the different culture, etc?
3) Why no wedding photos? (because husband is Pathan, photos are forbidden)
4) Why did you elope?
5) What will you do if visa is not granted?
and so on.

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## pollygoh2002

Yes, hopefully our visa will be granted soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## boycot123

pollygoh2002 said:


> Yes, hopefully our visa will be granted soon, fingers crossed.


Hopefully things will be better. I know it's tough on you right now, but I can assure you this common phenomenon: There's a day after every night .....  Be miserable or motivate yourself, whatever has to be done, it's always your choice. Hang in there: Optimism is the faith that leads to achievement. Nothing can be done without hope and confidence.


----------



## samaragonzales

*hello*

This is helpful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wayub

Hi All,
I think if I put all the steps in sequence below will the one that I tried and found to be working perfectly:

1. First Change your relationship status @ NADRA office for CNIC (If you have one or else make one)
2. Bring your old fashioned rough paper of Nikkah Proof from Nikkah Registrar and show it to UC Secretary along with CNICs
3. He will enter your details in his computer connected to NADRA CRMS (Civil Registration Management System) Database.
4. Once validated from NADRA he will print out a Marriage Certificate for you.

P.S Note that this Marriage Certificate is computerized with dual language and also hologram strip to proof originality.

Hope that will clear lots of stuff in your minds.

--W.Ayub


----------



## pollygoh2002

Thanks for trying to help Wayub.

But UC Secretary has REFUSED to register our marriage because he says I am a foreigner. 

My husband's relationship has been changed on his CNIC. All I have is a POC card which shows that I am his wife.

We are in the process of taking the UC Secretary to court for bribery and refusing to register our marriage. 

The court case commenced at the end of April 2014, and is in it's seventh week now. We have been given a 99% success rate to win the case.

Meanwhile our spouse visa application was refused because we could not get the MRC in time.


----------



## masooma

boycot123 said:


> Why did you have unsuccessful attempts to get a Nadra Certificate? It took me less than 24 hours and I got mine. I'm not trying to be modest but honestly speaking, you should be able to get one from your union council. Procedure is very straight forward.
> 
> Go in > Get a form > fill it out with your and partners details > get your Nikkah Nama photocopied > attach with it > go back > submit it > go there again the next day > You'll get it.


I went to Pakistan and got married in Lahore in April this year. We didnt have any problems getting our Nadra Certificate too. Got it the day after we got married. We are getting all our papers together so we can make our application. Husband is Pakistani national applying from Saudi Arabia. Reading people's posts has got me so worried as to how long it will take for him to get his visa once we apply. Its already been so tension filled just getting everything together.


----------



## boycot123

It takes roughly 12 months as I got an email from my CO. So, fingers crossed.


----------



## pak-aus

Hi folks, 

I thought to post it here who ever is needing to recent immigrate to canada , normally Birth Marriage Certificate From From Pakistan Union Council is essential for such need . i was worried with the same aspect but a friend of mine in Pakistan recommended these guys (In highlighted links) to obtain following documents : 
English Marriage Translation Of Nikkah Nama duly attested by Notary Public And Foreign Affairs Pakistan 
English Birth Translation of your Birth Certificate duly attested by Notary And Foreign Affairs Pakistan 
Nadra Marriage Certificate of your Manual Nikkah Nama duly attested by Foreign Affairs Pakistan 
Nadra Birth Certificate of your manual old birth record or with the help of your cnic`s / nicop it is obtainable and duly attested by Forein Affairs Pakistan. any one can apply even if he / she is from UAE , CANADA , Saudi Arabia , Australia , United Kingdom etc. 

you may also need Police Certificate Character Certificate from Pakistan. this is mainly because it is required in later after express entry entity form forcanada specialy for those who are going through either assesment skrilled like WES , IQAS , CES ,ICAS etc through pakistan evaluation from IBCC ,HEC , HSC or HSSC / MAtric or Inter Board Pakistan where people mostly immigration from Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and other cities of Pakistan

all these were accepted and either its Nadra Birth Certificate From Pakistan or Nadra Marriage Certificate From Pakistan just give it a try to these guys. at first i was worried with forge of documents took a chance and they couriered me the documents here. they were authentic and verified and also gladly accepted. it was worth. highly recommended to get in touch with them even if you may not have complete or any documents missing still they can sort it out for you. 

you can visit this page to help you (copy and paste followed l i n k on your browser) goo.gl/ir265k 

Best of luck


----------



## sib4u

There is a difference of 6 months between my nikkah and marriage ceremony. The nikkah date is mentioned on Nikkah nama and marriage certificate from Nadra. I have wedding cards from marriage ceremony. what date should be written on Date of Marriage in form 47SP?


----------

